

My attempt to sum up HTML5 vs. native apps for mobile development - adriand
http://factore.ca/on-the-floor/87-html5-vs-native-apps

======
bootload
No mention of native app->cons on development release (turn around and bugs).
A big reason compiled app development was a pain & shifting development to the
web in the first place.

~~~
adriand
Thanks, I'll update it!

